# banners on the cheap



## swamphaunt (Sep 19, 2014)

How did the banner turn out? Quality? Turnaround time?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

swamphaunt said:


> How did the banner turn out? Quality? Turnaround time?


quality was good ... obviously it also depends on the quality of the image, if you're wanting to get an image on a banner

turn around time ... i really don't remember ... it wasn't forever, but it wasn't in a week

if you want to blow up a picture/photo i recommend a free program called sar, click here for the site => http://www.general-cathexis.com/

i've had excellent results blowing up a postage stamp sized pic to shower curtain size!

amk


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You might find this review handy.


----------

